# Bowing in Judo.



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

An interesting case:
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/54083_judo11.shtml

Yes, Judo can require contestants to bow before the match.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2002)

Another Judo news story:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/uk/wales/newsid_1530000/1530691.stm



> A serial sex offender from south Wales has been given a life sentence for carrying out attacks on women at night.
> 
> Cardiff Crown Court heard how judo expert Kevin Havard, 29, had created a "climate of fear" in Bridgend.



Amongst the charges were "two counts of attempting to choke".


----------



## Rodluvan (Jun 16, 2002)

Hello, I like to bow.
/Rodluvan


----------



## J-kid (Aug 12, 2002)

HEHE i see you found my coachs case like many i do not like bowing.  I am from the judo club which this case came from.  i my self am gonna get my green belt soon as i take place in a state.  MY gym rocks.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2002)

You're from that school! It's a small world. Did your sensei support this lawsuit? Maybe that's an uncomfortable question, in which case never mind!


----------



## J-kid (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah ,  he dos not support bowing and is a great instruter.  We are all tought Wrestling moves other forms of wrestling from around the world there and judo jujitsu etc.   Its sorta funny alot of the judges hate my coach for trying to chang the way things are now.  But we still win even if the judges cheat now and then ,.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 20, 2002)

I think if one practices Judo, the art, then one should bow. If not one is just wrestling with judo techniques. Judo is a Budo, a martial way, first and foremost. The sporting aspect is(was) a secondary. I don't think bowing is a religious thing. It is a sign of respect, for Kano, for your instructors and for your fellow competitors and students. 

I just don't think it should be that big a deal, if you don't like it just don't do judo.

Tony


----------



## J-kid (Aug 21, 2002)

Maybe you shouldnt do judo my coach teachs every type of grappling but mostly Judo.  Do what you like dont tell me what i can and cant do jackaz   



*<<MOD NOTE: Please watch the language and attitude>>*


----------



## Yari (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> 
> *Do what you like dont tell me what i can and cant do jackaz  *



He didn't tell you what to do, he just gave his opion. Which by the way I agree with.

Sit down and have a cup of tea, fresh tea in a emtpy cup. I think that would be good 

 


/Yari


----------



## J-kid (Aug 21, 2002)

Lucky i live in USA were we injoy are many freedoms my opion is can i give you a free cup of shut the hell up.  Your starting to piss me off.


----------



## Yari (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> 
> *Lucky i live in USA were we injoy are many freedoms my opion is can i give you a free cup of shut the hell up.  Your starting to piss me off. *



If you don't like people telling you what to do , don't do it to me.

Lucly I live in Scandinavia were people are allowed to state their opion with out other people getting pissed-off because we respect each other.

/Yari


----------



## J-kid (Aug 21, 2002)

Ill be the grown up and walk away, Jerk


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2002)

Warning 
Judo, Yari - If either of you wish to continue your 'disagreement', take it to email or PM or let it drop. 

Judo - Watch the attitude and language.  

Everyone else - please ignore the incendary comments and focus on the main thread.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 21, 2002)

He told me stop judo so i kinda got pissed off.,  sorry for the out burst/  Your friend Judo-kid


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 22, 2002)

First off, I told you to stop judo not Yari. 

Second, I didn't tell you to stop judo. I said If you don't like Bowing don't do judo.  Bowing is a part of Judo and always should be. As I remember from a different post you said "Judo...is a way of Life" In that I agree completely. However, Judo involves bowing. The respect and the japanese way of displaying it are part of what makes judo, judo. With out it you are just wrestling with clothes on. If you don't want to bow you should quite Judo because you don't fully want to do it. Why should Judo as it is practiced by millions of people change because you don't feel the need to show respect?

Yes you are allowed a little personal freedom, the freedom to quit Judo. No body is making you do Judo, If you don't like the rules go somewhere else. You can't just follow the rules you want to. That is selfish and unfair to the other people, such as I, who love judo in its entirety. Take Submission grappling, or wrestling, there is no bowing in either, but there will always be bowing in Judo.

Tony


----------



## J-kid (Aug 22, 2002)

I will do Judo Jujitsu or AJW because its my MArtIAL ART/.  maybe you should stop if you bow .  I dont really care what you think.  I dont really care if you bow to tell you the truth,  But dont tell me what i can and cant do ,.:shrug: :2xbird:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2002)

This thread is now locked.


----------

